# PSA: How to get a smiley added to the site



## Leon (Jan 31, 2008)

Step 1. Come up with an idea of what you want to display often enough that it warrants an emoticon.

Step 2. Find it your damn self.

Step 3. Ask Chris if he would like to add it to his website.




Alternatively, How to NOT get a smiley added to the site.

Step 1. "ZOMG we need this [email protected]!!!11"

Steps 2 &#8594; &#8734;. ":smiley: "

Thank you


----------



## Stitch (Jan 31, 2008)

ZOMMMGGG! GUYZ! We need a emoticon of you posting this.


----------



## Leon (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Stitch (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 31, 2008)

:angryleontruckin:

(ja I stole it. Briefly. Wut?)


----------



## Steve (Jan 31, 2008)

: ) =







; ) =






: / =






: D =






; P =







What more do you need?


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2008)

Leon = My hero.


----------



## ElRay (Jan 31, 2008)

From this same site: 

and:


Somebody needs to use these as fretboard inlays





Ray


----------



## Stitch (Jan 31, 2008)

Those are epic.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 31, 2008)

Leon, the winnah.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 31, 2008)

:tehsecks: =





?



Example: The sounds I got out of my new ENGL were


----------



## Apophis (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Shawn (Feb 1, 2008)

Listening to music~


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Now, to find an encyclopedia of :*truckin: smileys.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 1, 2008)

Jason on a boat down south?~






Truckin'?


----------



## Groff (Feb 1, 2008)

Leon said:


> Steps 2 &#8594; &#8734;. ":smiley: "



I'm working on it, I'm working on it....


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 1, 2008)

Leon,

I am a simple man and sometimes the highly intellectual nature of your verbiage eludes me. So let me make sure I understand. 

What you are saying that if I would find a smiley or emoticon would be pleasing to me the correct ay to go about adding it would be thusly. I would have to endeavor to find it or make it myself and then politely ask Christopher if he would be so kind as to add it to the forum. So the usual method of demanding young Christopher find and add a smilie for every silly notion and user that comes along is in fact highly impolite and incorrect. 

Leon your ideas fascinate me and I would enjoy subscribing to your newsletter. Please do tell me more.


----------



## Groff (Feb 1, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Now, to find an encyclopedia of :*truckin: smileys.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 1, 2008)

TheMissing said:


>




Make it so.


----------



## Groff (Feb 4, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Make it so.



 I'm gonna say that it's probably too big. I Just thought it was funny


----------



## noodles (Feb 4, 2008)

TheMissing said:


>



Holy oversized emoticon of screen waste, Batman!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 4, 2008)

noodles said:


> Holy oversized emoticon of screen waste, Batman!



make it real!


----------



## Groff (Feb 4, 2008)

noodles said:


> Holy oversized emoticon of screen waste, Batman!



Definately way too big, but the small smiley "driving" it makes it funny.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 4, 2008)

epic win!


----------

